
Why Design-By-Commitee Should Die - fogus
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/06/29/why-design-by-commitee-should-die/
======
petervandijck
"Design by commitee is awesome" would be a more inspired blogpost. Anyone want
to have a go at it. There must be something to be said for design by commitee.

~~~
iamdave
scoot over

 _hops on your coat tail_

